# Shortest delivery ever!



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Photo of restaurant from delivery location 🙄


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't know if I beat you, or you did, but in either case, it would be by inches.
I picked up from a Taco Bell and delivered to the gas station next door.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I don't know if I beat you, or you did, but in either case, it would be by inches.
> I picked up from a Taco Bell and delivered to the gas station next door.


Sounds like a push 😂 The restaurant and delivery were so close together Uber wouldn’t let me mark it delivered.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I did an apartment building across from the restaurant, maybe 150 feet, and the genius met me at the door. 8 bucks, 3 minutes, score!


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Photo of restaurant from delivery location 🙄
> View attachment 610432


I had a similar delivery two days ago. Was tip baited on it unfortunately, but can't really complain too much cause I was right there, and it was so close I literally walked from the restaurant to the delivery location in less than 20 seconds lol. Estimated earnings (uber paid me 2.50) including tip was 8.50, then tip reduced to 1 dollar after delivery so I made 3.50 on it.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't have one like this...but I did have a stacked food order where I delivered the first one...then I hit directions for the next location...and it was literally 2 houses down!


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I don't have one like this...but I did have a stacked food order where I delivered the first one...then I hit directions for the next location...and it was literally 2 houses down!


I love when that happens lol...Had one like that the other day. I was like, well done Uber....Well done!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

EasymoneyUbereatsdriver said:


> I love when that happens lol...Had one like that the other day. I was like, well done Uber....Well done!


Nice! I believe mine was Door Dash. 

I don't get too many Uber Eats requests.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It used to happen more frequently. Back when UE,DD, and GH were fighting for market share UE and DD were giving away free delivery promotions frequently. Since delivery was free I was walking 1/2 a block to deliver orders occasionally.

@MontcoUberDriver, I'm willing to bet that was a small order. UE keeps pushing $30 free credit for UE orders. I get them all the time emailed to me. Free food/no delivery fee encourages some very lazy assed people to have it delivered across the street to them.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It used to happen more frequently. Back when UE,DD, and GH were fighting for market share UE and DD were giving away free delivery promotions frequently. Since delivery was free I was walking 1/2 a block to deliver orders occasionally.
> 
> @MontcoUberDriver, I'm willing to bet that was a small order. UE keeps pushing $30 free credit for UE orders. I get them all the time emailed to me. Free food/no delivery fee encourages some very lazy assed people to have it delivered across the street to them.


Yep. It was an individual meal.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Yep. It was an individual meal.


BINGO! UE $30 free food promo strikes again!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> BINGO! UE $30 free food promo strikes again!


Always happy to take money from the lazy 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Photo of restaurant from delivery location 🙄
> View attachment 610432


MAAAAAN! That's closer than mine from this weekend. I didn't take a photo, but here's the Googlemaps pic. I laughed about this all day. Arrow is the dropoff, circle is the pickup:


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I did local food delivery for mom and pop pizza and steaks. So many lived 300 ft away or just around the block.
It's called delivery for that reason. They dont want to leave the house. 99% tip well too. I just dont know how you guys do it. God bless you. Doing app delivers. First off they 75% more dangerous then mom and pop are pos system knows all the customers. And the apps we use tracks are money and cars on tv screen to see if we are stopped long.
And the app tell all.
1 16" pizza
5 cheese steaks.
1 2liter soda.
Phone # and if its paid or not...
So when you arrive know that big bag gets a box and drink really cool.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't deliver food, but, I've gotten an Uber X ping once and when I looked at the address and then to my right, the pax was standing right there at my door.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't deliver food, but, I've gotten an Uber X ping once and when I looked at the address and then to my right, the pax was standing right there at my door.


Pffft...nobody cares to hear about your barstool shuffles


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Photo of restaurant from delivery location 🙄
> View attachment 610432


You delivered to someone on a street? lets see the route. Me think you lie.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> You delivered to someone on a street? lets see the route. Me think you lie.


Not on the street. The building next door.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> You delivered to someone on a street? lets see the route. Me think you lie.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Seamus said:


> It used to happen more frequently. Back when UE,DD, and GH were fighting for market share UE and DD were giving away free delivery promotions frequently. Since delivery was free I was walking 1/2 a block to deliver orders occasionally.
> 
> @MontcoUberDriver, I'm willing to bet that was a small order. UE keeps pushing $30 free credit for UE orders. I get them all the time emailed to me. Free food/no delivery fee encourages some very lazy assed people to have it delivered across the street to them.


Walkers are the best. In Melbourne, when Uber Eats first launched eons ago with free delivery,

1. Minimum fare was A$9.20.
2. Waiting time was paid out at A$10 for every 10 minutes of waiting.
3. We could see destinations upon accepting.

Me and my friend used to hang out at this hipster restaurant that had a ton of clientele living within a 1km radius of the restaurant, and who used it extensively with the free delivery promo. (We mainly ignored the rest of the restaurants down the street that had a tendency to go further.)

Lots of walking $9.20s. Sometimes, we'd accept the ping right outside the restaurant's doorstep, walk in, know that it wasn't ready, and start mentally timing how long the order was going to get. If it got to 8 minutes, we'd pick it up, walk out of the restaurant, and start the trip at the 11th minute to lock in the $10 waiting time.

$19.20 for walking a pizza down the street. Would take that any time. No need for fuel expenses, it was environmentally friendly too.

My friend did get a ping from that restaurant where he just had to cross the traffic lights to get across the street to the customerin a shop on the other side of the street from the restaurant. Fun $9.20 times.

Walkers are the best trips on Uber Eats. Always keeps one within range for the next ping.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I had one of those. Would be easier to walk it over - maybe 300 feet - but I have bad legs so had to drive around the greenery separator. Took me an entire 3 minutes (only because there was no left turn and I promised myself I won’t risk tickets).

The guy’s a great tipper, too - delivered to him lots of times from different places, always generous.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I had one of those. Would be easier to walk it over - maybe 300 feet - but I have bad legs so had to drive around the greenery separator. Took me an entire 3 minutes (only because there was no left turn and I promised myself I won’t risk tickets).
> 
> The guy’s a great tipper, too - delivered to him lots of times from different places, always generous.


Here's a money making tip in your market. Buy a 30 can suitcase of Natural Ice from Walmart and keep them iced in a big cooler in your car! That way on fast food runs to Seaside you can sell those cans for $3 each making at least $2 on every can you sell! I bet you can make big money selling them to all the teenagers from Staten Island at the beach! Also you'll get plenty of  ratings. I know Seaside was my favorite beach spot as a teenager! Parties, heavy drinking, and tons of young girls, what more could a teenage boy from the Bronx want?

Whattya think @Lissetti, did you make the trip to Seaside from Brooklyn as a teen? I know you didn't go to Coney Island swimming!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Here's a money making tip in your market. Buy a 30 can suitcase of Natural Ice from Walmart and keep them iced in a big cooler in your car! That way on fast food runs to Seaside you can sell those cans for $3 each making at least $2 on every can you sell! I bet you can make big money selling them to all the teenagers from Staten Island at the beach! Also you'll get plenty of  ratings. I know Seaside was my favorite beach spot as a teenager! Parties, heavy drinking, and tons of young girls, what more could a teenage boy from the Bronx want?
> 
> Whattya think @Lissetti, did you make the trip to Seaside from Brooklyn as a teen? I know you didn't go to Coney Island swimming!!!


I’m a Virgo. I’m more likely to lecture them on underage drinking and promiscuity.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m a Virgo. I’m more likely to lecture them on underage drinking and promiscuity.


Well that would get you a lot of  for being a buzz kill!


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I picked up an order, exited the restaurant from the back, *walked* 1/4 block, turned right, went up two houses, delivered $175.00 worth of food. delivery paid me 30 & change. I walked back to my car and received another order from the same restaurant. That delivery required a drive to the deleivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Well that would get you a lot of  for being a buzz kill!


That’s one of the reasons I intend to wear a mask till the day I die. Aside from saving on make-up, it also hides the perpetual expression of judgement on my face. I *do* thank the Heavens that people are so lazy and wasteful that they order a burger for twice the price (if not more), but that doesn’t mean I don’t judge them. Judging is what Virgos do best.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have picked up food in a shopping center and delivered it to another store in that shopping center. Basically employee could not leave as they ere the only one there and they were hungry.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I picked up in a strip mall and the customer was about 4 doors away at a salon getting her hair done. Not sure what the exact distance was but it was a very short trip


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I picked up an order from Aunt Anne's inside the mall and delivered to a Yankee Candle Shop, only 25 steps away from it. Easiest $ 8.75 I ever made and the plus I didn't have to drive since I was at the mall delivering another order.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a late night Jack in the Box deal that was right across the street from the delivery address. Because it was late night, I was suspicious. No businesses over there were open at 2-3am. So I reached out to the customer. She literally said she was drunk and the real address was 7-8 miles away. I called Doordash as I was a brand new driver and didn't know how they'd handle this. They put me on hold briefly, checked out the details and told me I could throw away (or give away) the food and would still be paid in full.

I was very impressed with how DD handled that!

P.S. I couldn't find anyone homeless in that area, so I found one of those guys who drives a street sweeper late at night in strip malls and asked if he was hungry. Thankfully, he was!


----------

